# Dust Collection Port on Incra Router Table Stand.



## JoaoAraujo (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a INCRA router table stand and top and, just like many of you, I would like to modify it with storage and dust collection.

I have a question about the dust collection port. All of the beautiful router table designs here, there is a 4" port at the bottom of the router "cage" and a 4" to 2.5" Wye or Tee connected to it or close to it for collecting dust at the fence. Like here

Would it be better to just add a 2.5 in port at the back with the 4" port ?

For those who are more familiar with airflow dynamics, would this setup cause more air turbulence/resistance and significantly affect the dust collection ?

I was going to use a 5" port and 5" to 2.5" Wye/Tee are hard to come by and I would like to keep the adapters to a minimum.

Take care,

Joao Araujo


----------



## JoaoAraujo (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

Anyone with an opinion on this ?

Take care,

Joao Araujo


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

I have an opinion though I do not know if it is fact or not. My experience is that you lose dust collection when you reduce diameters. I think you replace mass with velocity, or something like that. But, when concentrated in a smaller diameter you get super suction just in a smaller area. I don't know if this helps you or not. These are just my reactionary responses.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

If you already have Incra products, have you checked out their Clean Sweep System? http://www.incra.com/product_rta_cleansweep.html I have this setup and it is amazing how well it works.


----------



## JoaoAraujo (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,



> I think you replace mass with velocity, or something like that. But, when concentrated in a smaller diameter you get super suction just in a smaller area. I don t know if this helps you or not.
> 
> - Luthierman


I get what you mean, but the idea here is not to replace the 4" port with a 2.5" port but to add a 2.5" port near the 4" port to accommodate the fence collection.



> If you already have Incra products, have you checked out their Clean Sweep System? http://www.incra.com/product_rta_cleansweep.html I have this setup and it is amazing how well it works.
> 
> - retfr8flyr


This is exactly what I mean. The Clean sweep system is a amazing system but you still need to get a 4" to 2.5" Wye to connect the fence dust collection, why isn't there a 2.5" port on the box to accommodate the fence dust collection. Here is a picture of what I am talking about.










Now, if we do this type of installation, does this effect dust collection ?

Take care,

Joao Araujo


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I think a 4 inch connection to the fence would be hard to work with and possibly not have the velocity to work well through the fence. I have mine set up with a 4 inch connector, with a Y to 2.5 in for the fence, connected to the bottom of the Clean Sweep box. It works great and with the Clean Sweep throat plates, I have almost zero dust left on the table.


----------

